# Quarantine cheesecake



## bpopovitz (Jun 28, 2020)

I haven’t posted a new thread in a very long time. While these were not smoked they had the same result in that I need more exercise now.
 Cinnamon roll







Dutch apple Carmel






Chocolate chip cookie dough






Oreo











Chocolate chip






Red velvet






Tiramisu







Peanut butter cup











White chocolate raspberry






Thanks for looking at my recent “hobby”.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 28, 2020)

Brian, that is a truckload of cheesecakes.....nice job!

LIKE!

John


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 28, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Brian, that is a truckload of cheesecakes.....nice job!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John



Thanks John took a week off, but next week, I’m going to do blueberry...  thanks for the like as well.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 28, 2020)

Holy Cheesecakes!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 28, 2020)

motocrash said:


> Holy Cheesecakes!


Thanks Moto, appreciate the like.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 28, 2020)

They all look awesome! I'm guessing you have many pairs of stretchy pants.   

Ryan


----------



## Braz (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh man, you are killing me here.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> They all look awesome! I'm guessing you have many pairs of stretchy pants.
> 
> Ryan





Braz said:


> Oh man, you are killing me here.



thank you, yeah I’m stocking up on stretchy pants...


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow,  a thing of beauty. May someday have to attempt one. Bad thing is as much as wife loves cheesecake , it would be full time duty if the 1st panned out. Lol


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 28, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wow,  a thing of beauty. May someday have to attempt one. Bad thing is as much as wife loves cheesecake , it would be full time duty if the 1st panned out. Lol


If you like raspberry, I highly recommend this one. Actually even if you are not a huge raspberry fan this is pretty easy and a good summer cheesecake

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake

1-1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1/4 cup sugar
1/3 cup butter, melted
FILLING:
3 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
3/4 cup sugar
1/3 cup sour cream
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 package (10 to 12 ounces) white baking chips
1/4 cup seedless raspberry jam
In a small bowl, combine the graham cracker crumbs, sugar and butter. Press onto the bottom of a greased 9-in. springform pan; set aside.
In a large bowl, beat cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Beat in the sour cream, flour and vanilla. Add eggs; beat on low speed just until combined. Fold in the chips. Pour over crust.
In a microwave, melt raspberry jam; stir until smooth. Drop by teaspoonfuls over batter; cut through batter with a knife to swirl.
Place pan on a double thickness of heavy-duty foil (about 18 in. square). Securely wrap foil around pan. Place in a large baking pan; add 1 in. of hot water to larger pan.
Bake at 325° for 80-85 minutes or until center is just set. Cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Carefully run a knife around edge of pan to loosen; cool 1 hour longer. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Remove sides of pan.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2020)

All I can say, Brian, is WOW!!!!!!
Gary


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 30, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> All I can say, Brian, is WOW!!!!!!
> Gary


thanks Gary and thanks for the like. I took a break from cheesecake since we were on vacay last week. The kids are bugging me about which one is next.


----------

